# Ремонт аккордеона



## Help me (1 Ноя 2012)

Помогите, пожалуйста!
У моего аккордеона на боковой клавиатуре провалилась кнопка (полностью), т.е. ее как бы вообще не видно

Как самостоятельно можно поднять кнопку?
когда открыл заднюю стенку, то видно, что кнопка на крючке висит, а как вернуть ее в прежнее положение?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (1 Ноя 2012)

Покачайте соседний бас или аккорд по этому же ряду.Не ясно из вашего сообщения ,что там у вас запало.И по аналогии переместите все эти "крючки ". Работы здесь - дольше крышку или как у вас "заднюю стенку" снимать.


----------

